# Amazin' Fruit Range - 3 Flavours



## Timwis (30/7/18)

Hi Ecigssa members, In this review i take a look at 3 flavours from the budget (incredible low priced) Amazin' Fruit range. The e-liquid from the Amazin' Fruit range was supplied for the purpose of this review by Pearl from Cigabuy.

In general looking on Cigabuy's site it's certainly worth a look at all there available e-liquids especially if as many people you are on a tight budget of trying to keep costs down, there is a wide choice and prices are as low as I've seen.

https://www.cigabuy.com/index.php?main_p...ord=amazin



 

Introduction

The Amazin' Fruits range consists of 8 flavours which are all 60ml, 3mg and have a ratio of 70vg / 30pg. They come in colourfully labelled gorilla bottles with plenty of information including ingredients and expiry date.



 

The Amaxin' Fruit Range Flavours:

Lemon
Grape
Banana
Mint
Mango
Strawberry
Double Apple
Honeydew

As you can see the flavours are simple single fruit flavours with no complexity much as you would expect from a budget range. They all smell strong of the flavour they are meant to be when giving the open bottle a sniff and you could easily tell the flavour if no labels where present.






The Flavours i Received:

Strawberry

https://www.cigabuy.com/authentic-amazin...12517.html



 


Mango

https://www.cigabuy.com/authentic-amazin...12518.html



 


Banana

https://www.cigabuy.com/authentic-amazin...12514.html



 


Testing Equipment

I tested all 3 e-liquids on 2 sets of equipment. I also used fresh pre-wound coils for each test, the cotton i used was Jellyfish.

Smok T-Priv with Geekvape Zeus 0.45 (+/- 0.01) fused clapton 30W
Smoant Cylon with Digiflavor Drop 0.23 (+/- 0.02) duel fused claptons 55W



 

 
These pictures are of the testing equipment used but are not taken at the time of testing.



Amazin'Fruit Strawberry 60ML E-juice 3MG 



 

This e-liquid doesn't just smell and taste like Strawberry but is one of the most authentic Strawberry flavours i have come across being definitely a freshly picked ripe Strawberry. As with all 3 juices (mango slightly alters) i tested nothing going on or changes from inhale to exhale just very nice ripe strawberry all the way, leaving an aftertaste the same as if you had just ate a freshly picked Strawberry (and this e-liquid is how much?) .

Score 9/10



Amazin'Fruit Mango 60ML E-juice 3MG 



 

Again this e-liquid is very authentic smelling and tasting, not just Mango but mango freshly cut, you really can taste the juice that rises to the surface of freshly cut fruit. Out of the three e-liquids i tested this is the only one that has a slightly different taste on the exhale to the inhale. The inhale allows you to taste the tangy tart juice of the Mango with sweet Mango sitting slightly in the background. The Exhale is sweeter but not over sweet leaving a very pleasant aftertaste.

Score 8.5/10



Amazin'Fruit Banana 60ML E-juice 3MG



 

If you have read any of my previous e-liquid reviews when Banana is involved you will know i am a big Banana fan. Here yet once again is a very authentic smelling and tasting e-liquid. The Banana flavour is one of a freshly peeled Banana with slightly green skin, i really can pin point the flavour that precisely. Like the Strawberry flavour the inhale and exhale are identical. Out the 3 i tried this flavour leaves the least aftertaste but the taste it does leave in the mouth is a not over sweet just ripe banana taste. This is my favourite flavour out of the 3 but i am biased towards Banana.

Score 9.5/10


Conclusion

Budget e-liquids are very hit and miss, some have very little flavour, an artificial taste or even it's a struggle to taste the flavour it's supposed to be. However there also are many very good ones that if they had no labels on you would probably judge them to be far more expensive premium liquids.

The 3 flavours i tested of the Amazin' Fruit range are amongst the most authentic tasting and smelling e-liquids i have ever tried yet they are insanely cheap. They are single flavours and not complex or cleverly crafted but if you like single flavours these taste fantastic.

I would once again like to thank Pearl from Cigabuy for supplying 3 of the Amazin' Fruit range for the purpose of this review.

https://www.cigabuy.com/index.php?main_p...ord=amazin

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

